# Dog Food



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feed my lab Black Gold brand food. He seems to like it and doesn't sh!t it out like other food I've feed him.


I was going through the freezer and had a about 1/4 Hog that was two years old, and some beef that needed to be used or tossed. I thought what the hell, and began smoking it and cutting it into chunks. I added some peas, carrots, beets and green beans from the garden. I had about 50# total after I finished up. 


Now...… The sh!t head wont eat his regular food. What's a man to do??


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've always wondered what a dog thinks about the same old dried dog food 7/365? But it doesn't seem to slow them down come dinner time.

I kind of figure they are like kids. Feed them oatmeal every morning and they don't know what is good.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Smart dog! Good boy!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A little bit of bacon grease on his old food should do it. 

Bacon makes everything taste better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I fed my yellow lab (Hagen) Black Gold for many years. He started getting really skinny in 2017 and I thought he was a gonner. We got the black lab pup (Koda) in July of 2017 when Hagen was getting skinny, and just started feeding both of them Retriever brand dry dog food from Tractor Supply. Maybe it was a fluke thing, but Hagen bounced back and is a thick 12 year old lab now. Koda is very active and looks good to me, but the Vet said he is a bit overweight. They get plenty of table scraps too....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> A little bit of bacon grease on his old food should do it.
> 
> Bacon makes everything taste better.


I keep a can next to the stove to pour bacon grease in when I do cook some up. That's for my consumption when the hunts roll around to use for cooking grease in the woods. Nothing better than fried tatters-n-onions fried in bacon grease.


----------

